# Logan lathe



## Maurice (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi , My name is Maurice from New Brunswick Canada. I have an apron from a Logan Model 1917 with a LA-67 clutch assembly. I`m trying to adjust it but seem not to have much luck. This Apron belong to a retired machinist and I would like to help him if I could .This guy contribute a lot to the trade and at 85 year old it`s the least we could do to help him fix his lathe. thanks for the help


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 6, 2014)

Maurice said:


> Hi , My name is Maurice from New Brunswick Canada. I have an apron from a Logan Model 1917 with a LA-67 clutch assembly. I`m trying to adjust it but seem not to have much luck. This Apron belong to a retired machinist and I would like to help him if I could .This guy contribute a lot to the trade and at 85 year old it`s the least we could do to help him fix his lathe. thanks for the help



Consider checking out the Logan Owners Yahoo Group.
Likely one of the many members there has already solved the problem.
Alternatively, Scott Logan is available at: http://www.lathe.com/

Daryl
MN


----------



## Maurice (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Daryl;
thanks for the tip .I contacted the company and they were very helpful. I'm going to try a few thins but it look like we might have to buy a few parts
Maurice


----------



## Chip_per (Apr 14, 2015)

I would give you a help someday I'm not all that far from you


----------

